# Spanish Bridles *to die for*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So I have been drooling over this bridles for some time and would die to get one for Cobalt. Something fun for every day riding  the only catch is the ones I have liked so far have been $350.00+ so....yea...I'm going to be doing research until I find one that isn't that much :lol: if any of you know of a good place that has them online, please post the link and pics.

Here are some of my favorites and yep...of course they used a black horse as model *cough* 

Enjoy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww there really pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cobalt would look SOOO good in one of those!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't like the first bridle but I love the ones with brass hardware! The brass reminds me of my harness.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! They're georgous!! Cobalt would look so amazing in any of those.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like this bridle the best. I prefer something simple rather than gaudy. Any one of them would look good on Cobalt.










On a side note, I love this horse's mane. I wonder how long that took?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow they are really pretty! Black horses look so gorgeous in that kind of stuff. Have you tried Ebay or Craigslist to find them?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I did check eBay but not craigslist. Going to check it out.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I wonder about having one made. Sometimes you can find leather smiths(shrug...what are leather workers called???) on-line and have a custom piece made for much less.

I happen to know of a place locally that does leather work and then attaches the hardware/ornaments with short shanked chicago screws...They aren't on-line though. Anyways, my point was that they would make a piece like some of the more simple designs for around $100-$150 usd.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the ones with silver. Nice bridles, but are most definately out of my price range! Good luck on finding an afordable one.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I found this online for 47 pounds ($100?)
Single bridle with metal decorations

... and others for <$170, of course who knows where some of these places are, but the point is, if you look you will find something...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh great sites everyone, thank you


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

> On a side note, I love this horse's mane. I wonder how long that took?


 It's really not that difficult to do, but it does take a bit of time. You also need alot of mane. Thick and long!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, they look so nice!  Very cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

"""""""" Ok, now my computer is wet. Thank you very much.


----------



## horseyloon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow they are really nice!!

i used to live in spain and all the horses there are so pro and look so gorgeus!

why not just buy a black one and add some stuff to it? 

my friends horse who recently died because it got its foot stuck in a fence ripped and tendons, has a gorgeus back one and his owner sowed a white line along it and added some little accesories and it looked heart stopping (jed the black beuty lol )

hope this helped



Look on eeeebbbbaaay lol eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, I know what you mean, I would love to have one of those too


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JHickie said:


> It's really not that difficult to do, but it does take a bit of time. You also need alot of mane. Thick and long!


Stunning. I didn't realise it was allowed during shows. Going to have to be something I try with Cobalt. He's already got enough hair for 3 horses :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

my definition of a thick mane is clearly a bit different from everyone elses... :lol:


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

On the second post, I have the 5th brildle for my boy, and the matching saddle.

I got it at Hartpury when they have the BAPSH show every year, and we got both for around £250, which was an absolute bargain, lol.

Me and my mum are looking at buying one of these...










And this is the matching saddle to the bridle, the bridles on top but I never took a photo of it, my tack room's such a mess, haha.










Which gives me an idea for a new thread...

Hmm, I will have a look around online.

Portugese (Spelling?) and Spanish Bridles.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

What site was this on. I have been looking for a fancier spanish bridle. For shows. There where two there I liked. 
I have one spaish bridle but Figs head got to big and I had to modify it a couple of times. His head it about the same size as a friesian so it would be worth the money.
To bad my bridle is to old I would have sold it to you cheap. But it needs to be retired soon.

Love those bridles


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Equine Design's Friesian & Baroque Horse Store


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I like this bridle the best. I prefer something simple rather than gaudy. Any one of them would look good on Cobalt.


For some reason the star on the center browband throws the bridle off for me. But I've ALWAYS wanted the matching breastcollar!!!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Me and my mum are looking at buying one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's the bridle I want, but just for show. :wink: 

I sold off all my Portugese tack, 'cuz I needed the money. *sigh* 

The Portugese Full Presentation sets and "Cortesia" bridles are really easy to find on websites in Europe (a lot of Zaldi dealers), for alot less, too. The problem, though, is you wind up paying just as much once you calculate shipping costs, and it usually tacks awhile to ship. Viva-Iberica has some really good prices and some harder-to-find Ludomar tack. 

*M2G*, second post fourth down...the Hungarian sets I haven't seen anywhere else, besides the Baroque Horse Store. On a side note, the model Friesian stallion in that tack, Black Orpheus, has the same lines as TJ. Melissa actually contacted me once to inquire about purchasing TJ!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Not in love with the bridles as much as the horses lol, I love all the different mane styles, ..and this one here has a magnificentttttttttttly stunnnnnnnning neck


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No kidding. Thats the kind of photo we should all have with our beasts


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Whew, this thread is a fossil...but for some reason, I immediately thought of it when I saw this bridle/breastcollar combo, so I decided to dig it up. Love these colors on a black horse


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OOOoOOoOoOoo.... I like your taste Sara!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wowww that is beautiful! I vote for that one, Sara!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are all gorgeous, but for some reason I think I like the black better on black vs the brown. To me it doesn't look quite as flashy but then the program is that I don't like black saddles unless its a dressage saddle so that means I would have to have un-matching tack, oh well.

Great pics, stunning horse!


----------



## vvmunoz (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi My2Geldings!, I would like also so much to have a nice spanish bridles as you! I don't know why but I can't see the pictures you attached. Do you still have these pictures? I die to see the cobalt one! ;-)


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Pics are gone!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That's because the thread was from 2008!!


----------

